# Grafikstift -> Als Maus erkannt?



## Ichwarhier (7. März 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit meinem Grafiktablett von Aiptek. Ich besitze das HyperPen 8000U Pro und Windows XP. Mein Problem ist, dass der stift scheinbar wie eine Maus behandelt wird, in Programmen mit Drucksensitivitätsoption (laaanges wort...)
Ist der Strich immer auf Maximaldruck (getestet mit Sketchbook Pro 2.0 Student und GIMP) Wenn ich in der Treibersoftware testweise die geschwindigkeit der Maus erhöhe/verringer, verändert sich auch die geschwindigkeit des Stiftes und der absolute abtastmodus funktioniert auch nicht. Habe auch mal das System formatiert und die Treiber neu aufgespielt - keine veränderung.
Irgendwelche Ideen?

mfg
Christian


----------



## chmee (8. März 2006)

Im Aiptek-Treiber gibt es ne Option, ob Maus oder Stift-Modus.

Übrigens, das Problem hatte ich :
Da das Aiptek im Frequenzbereich arbeitet wie viele Sachen, schaltet meins
- inzwischen eingemottet - immer in den Maus-Modus. Bei mir hat sich das
Tablett immer mit der Funkmaus/Tastatur gestört.

mfg chmee


----------



## Ichwarhier (11. März 2006)

Das mit dem Umstellen hab ich schon probiert, zeigt keinen effekt 
Ich habe weder Funkmaus noch tastatur, daher stört es an sich nicht


----------



## chmee (11. März 2006)

Hier eine Antwort vom Aiptek Support:


> Hallo
> 
> Please check if the driver for the Hyper Pen is right installed: Right klick on "My computer". Choose "properties". Here please go into the "Device Manager". When the Pen is connected there should appear under "Human Interface Device" a driver called "USB-HID (Human Interface Device)" If not you have to change the driver manually. Please click right on the driver you want to change, "properties". Change to "driver" and choose here "aktualisate" choos the path for the drivers I give you
> below:
> ...



mfg chmee


----------

